# Woman's Groups



## arabianghosts2011 (Sep 9, 2011)

I recently moved to Dubai. I am from the US. I lived in Jeddah Saudi Arabia previously and they had several woman's groups meetings you could attend to meet people. I am wondering if anybody could share lunch groups/meetings where I would be able to meet some people. Appreciate any info you can offer me.


----------



## Ta2Ta2 (Feb 28, 2012)

arabianghosts2011 said:


> I recently moved to Dubai. I am from the US. I lived in Jeddah Saudi Arabia previously and they had several woman's groups meetings you could attend to meet people. I am wondering if anybody could share lunch groups/meetings where I would be able to meet some people. Appreciate any info you can offer me.


Welcome to Dubai arabianghosts2011. You may try www.meetup.com I've seen lots of women groups over there. Normally they do weekly meetups. Good luck


----------



## safee (Aug 4, 2011)

arabianghosts2011 said:


> I recently moved to Dubai. I am from the US. I lived in Jeddah Saudi Arabia previously and they had several woman's groups meetings you could attend to meet people. I am wondering if anybody could share lunch groups/meetings where I would be able to meet some people. Appreciate any info you can offer me.


There is an expat woman website here where they have coffee mornings etc. we are not allowed to give the url address here. So just google it.


----------



## IQ2012 (Feb 14, 2012)

*Welcome*



arabianghosts2011 said:


> I recently moved to Dubai. I am from the US. I lived in Jeddah Saudi Arabia previously and they had several woman's groups meetings you could attend to meet people. I am wondering if anybody could share lunch groups/meetings where I would be able to meet some people. Appreciate any info you can offer me.


Hey Arabian Ghosts

Welcome to Dubai, have been a month so in same predicament. Like to meet people etc so if you want to meet for coffee some time can arrange something. Have joined Meet Up too, not too bad. Been to some events and gradually getting to know people

Word of advice: change your privacy settings when you join otherwise can get emails from blokes wanting to be your 'friend'


----------



## kalor (Dec 5, 2011)

arabianghosts2011 said:


> I recently moved to Dubai. I am from the US. I lived in Jeddah Saudi Arabia previously and they had several woman's groups meetings you could attend to meet people. I am wondering if anybody could share lunch groups/meetings where I would be able to meet some people. Appreciate any info you can offer me.


There are a couple of expat women websites that have links to groups and websites. Sorry to be so oblique, but I'm not really clear about privacy rules here.

For what its worth, I'm in the same situation. Best of luck.


----------



## 5herry (Jun 25, 2011)

Why don't we set our own one up? I'm happy to help coordinate if you ladies are interested....


----------



## IQ2012 (Feb 14, 2012)

5herry said:


> Why don't we set our own one up? I'm happy to help coordinate if you ladies are interested....


Hey Sherry

Great idea :clap2: love to attend and help organise get togethers


----------



## Pink Fairie (Sep 9, 2011)

5herry said:


> Why don't we set our own one up? I'm happy to help coordinate if you ladies are interested....


Brilliant idea!


----------



## katieshields (Jan 19, 2012)

5herry said:


> Why don't we set our own one up? I'm happy to help coordinate if you ladies are interested....


Can I join?


----------



## reins (Mar 13, 2012)

Hi ...I am a member of the international women's club in Dubai .Where we have an hospitality morning on every 2nd Monday at the club house and have coffee and snacks and there is always some guest speaker ...It's a nice and friendly group of mixed nationalities and we also organize outings like going for lunch or picnics ...


----------



## Pink Fairie (Sep 9, 2011)

reins said:


> Hi ...I am a member of the international women's club in Dubai .Where we have an hospitality morning on every 2nd Monday at the club house and have coffee and snacks and there is always some guest speaker ...It's a nice and friendly group of mixed nationalities and we also organize outings like going for lunch or picnics ...


Do you only meet during the day?


----------



## 5herry (Jun 25, 2011)

I wish there were women groups that catered for working women but the majority I have come across here hold events during working hours so I can't attend 

Seems like there are a few of us interested - how about a dinner / coffee so we can get to know each better? 

Weekends are best for me at the moment as I'm out of Dubai during the week.

Any other suggestions ?


----------



## katieshields (Jan 19, 2012)

5herry said:


> I wish there were women groups that catered for working women but the majority I have come across here hold events during working hours so I can't attend
> 
> Seems like there are a few of us interested - how about a dinner / coffee so we can get to know each better?
> 
> ...


Hi 5herry, I also find this very frustrating. I am happy to meet for dinner one time. Let me know what date you're thinking of


----------



## reins (Mar 13, 2012)

Yes ,only during the day .


----------



## IQ2012 (Feb 14, 2012)

katieshields said:


> Hi 5herry, I also find this very frustrating. I am happy to meet for dinner one time. Let me know what date you're thinking of


Ditto :clap2:

Brekkie, lunch, dinner, coffee......you gather that there is a theme of meeting when food is involved


----------



## clemsy (Jun 1, 2011)

reins said:


> Hi ...I am a member of the international women's club in Dubai .Where we have an hospitality morning on every 2nd Monday at the club house and have coffee and snacks and there is always some guest speaker ...It's a nice and friendly group of mixed nationalities and we also organize outings like going for lunch or picnics ...


How do I Join? am interested...


----------



## 5herry (Jun 25, 2011)

Fab - how is everyone placed for dinner on Friday 23rd or 30th March?


----------



## loca (Feb 22, 2011)

I already got plans for 23rd March but I would be in for 30th March  What's the plan?! 

I also work all day and Fridays, so I usually can't join the ladies breakfast, or brunch or whatever they do during the day....


----------



## IQ2012 (Feb 14, 2012)

5herry said:


> Fab - how is everyone placed for dinner on Friday 23rd or 30th March?


ah man, can't make either of those dates for dinner  lunch yes, dinner no. Hope to meet at next one

:clap2:


----------



## katieshields (Jan 19, 2012)

5herry said:


> Fab - how is everyone placed for dinner on Friday 23rd or 30th March?


I could only do 23rd, back in the UK on the 30th for a week


----------



## 5herry (Jun 25, 2011)

Ok as most people can't make these dates how about Friday 6th April (Good Friday) or Friday 13th April for dinner?


----------



## IQ2012 (Feb 14, 2012)

5herry said:


> Ok as most people can't make these dates how about Friday 6th April (Good Friday) or Friday 13th April for dinner?


Hey Sherry

Either of those dates are fine for me. Thanks for organising


----------



## katieshields (Jan 19, 2012)

5herry said:


> Ok as most people can't make these dates how about Friday 6th April (Good Friday) or Friday 13th April for dinner?


Both good for me too, just let me know which you decide


----------



## kalor (Dec 5, 2011)

katieshields said:


> Both good for me too, just let me know which you decide


I'm interested as well-to confirm, dinner on April 6th?


----------



## 5herry (Jun 25, 2011)

Great - lets go for Friday 6th @ 7.30pm. 

Venues....we can JBR but it'll be heaving on a Friday....how about Marina Walk? There are one god restaurants there.

You can guess which end of town I live in


----------



## IQ2012 (Feb 14, 2012)

5herry said:


> Great - lets go for Friday 6th @ 7.30pm.
> 
> Venues....we can JBR but it'll be heaving on a Friday....how about Marina Walk? There are one god restaurants there.
> 
> You can guess which end of town I live in


Marina Walk works for me too :clap2: read a Time Out review for Mogador which sounded quite nice. Guess we can choose on the nite as there are a few choices


----------



## kalor (Dec 5, 2011)

Sounds good-can someone suggest a place to meet at 7:30?


----------



## 5herry (Jun 25, 2011)

Fab. 

Friday 6th April @ 7.30pm outside Nando's, Marina Walk.

See you all there


----------



## katieshields (Jan 19, 2012)

5herry said:


> Fab.
> 
> Friday 6th April @ 7.30pm outside Nando's, Marina Walk.
> 
> See you all there


Exciting, sounds like we have a plan, a great location too, 2 mins from my apartment


----------



## loca (Feb 22, 2011)

Well, it's not my end of town at all, but I'll try to make it, count me in ... sounds like a nice plan


----------



## 5herry (Jun 25, 2011)

Just wanted to bump this up and remind everyone about our get together this Friday:

Friday 6th April @ 7.30pm outside Nando's, Marina Walk.

See you there ladies xxx


----------



## IQ2012 (Feb 14, 2012)

5herry said:


> Just wanted to bump this up and remind everyone about our get together this Friday:
> 
> Friday 6th April @ 7.30pm outside Nando's, Marina Walk.
> 
> See you there ladies xxx


Fab, will be there :clap2:


----------



## IQ2012 (Feb 14, 2012)

hey sherry

sorry about this but can't make 2mrw evening


----------



## ADRIANA84 (Feb 5, 2012)

Hello, my name is Adriana and I also arrived to Dubai a short time ago. If you want to have a coffee or walking, please let me know and it will be a pleasure. Cheers!!


----------



## 5herry (Jun 25, 2011)

Hey all

Just wanted to check everyone else is still coming otherwise I would go to Sundance instead tonight 

S.


----------

